# let go T-Peeing!!



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I was on SM checking out the new posts, i went into the kitchen to get a peice of chocolate, I went past the bathroom, and look what I found, 
Kruze just loves the toilet paper, my daughter got out a new roll and left it on the floor, big fat mistake!! :HistericalSmiley








:innocent: 








:rockon:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't see any pics, but it sounds like he had a great time.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

got the pictures on there now


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You know, it's so funny! Doesn't matter the dog-they always give that, me? I didn't do that, look! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: And how could you be mad at that sweet face? :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Now that is the cutest face ever!!! How can you be mad at a sweet face like that?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mini says "WAY TO GO!!!" :chili: 
[attachment=32563icture_10852.jpg]

:wub:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

> mini says "WAY TO GO!!!" :chili:
> [attachment=32563icture_10852.jpg]
> 
> :wub:[/B]


are they related? how funny, she had fun too, but you know I can't get upset with KruZe, I just laugh and clean it up!!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

that is so funny! :HistericalSmiley: 
In the 2nd picture KruZe looks very proud of what he did! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, how can you be mad when they look at that "looky what I did" face and the excited tail wag!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: That last picture is classic! :smrofl:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

How cute that expression is...........this must be a universal thing for a Maltese baby!!! Been there, done that~~~~~~~I can say that to you but I know how frustrating it is when you have to get up every teeny, tiny piece.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Very Cute!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: 

And don't they always look so proud! 
Geeze how sometimes I wish they knew how to use it.What a cutie and such a cute picture! 

You helped bring back a lot of happy memories...and a few tears to my eyes. Mogie loved loved, loved TP
Moxie isn't tall enough yet to reach..but it's coming!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

How cute - who needs an age appropriate toy when you have TOILET PAPER :biggrin: Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, that is the exact look Murphy gives me when I find him destroying something. He doesnt give a $h!t at all, if he could talk I am sure he would shift the blame to someone else.

Kruze is ADORABLE.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

i can tell this must be a maltese thing, my moms dog used to get the roll that was on the holder, and run, unrolling as much as he could get buy with!
they are so much fun, when they are ornery!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like an innocent face to me!! :biggrin: Abbey is the same way- 20 toys laying around & she still loves the TP more!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*kruze, every proper maltese needs to check the toilet paper rolls now and then!!!
good work B) 


he looks so adorable in that pic. as if he was really caught in the act.
sweet :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG what a great pic!!!!!

Maltese and toilet paper destruction go hand in hand in our house too!


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

my god this makes me laugh sooooo hard. cosmo is banned from the bathroom and surrounding areas. he LOVES toilet paper. he has the exact same impression on his face when i find him surrounded by the paper.....then he knows he did wrong and starts running round the house REALLY REALLY fast so you cant catch him.....since we have tried to stop his access to toilet paper he has took to my boyfriends socks.....we find at least one sock a day in his crate. only problem is we still cant work out he he finds them :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gosh -- this looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo familiar. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

He is just adorable. :wub: :wub: How could you possibly be upset with a face like that?


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

So sweet and innocent! :wub: 
Baby Gizmo use to do this so the bathroom is off limits.
If he can get a hold of the boxed tissue he does the same thing. :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMFG HOW ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

While we were getting ready for work this morning, our "little" Cooper helped himself to one end of a TP roll... He was so thrilled with himself and that he was able to get all the way to the far corner of the bedroom, before we noticed. I actually felt guilty taking it away from him and cleaning up. :blink:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

What a_ sweetheart_ :wub: - even when he has been naughty! Just think of the great pictures you would have missed if he hadn't found the toilet tissue!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

OMG this happened again last night, my oldest son was home for a while and forgot to put the t-p up high, Kruze has so much fun







:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 







:innocent:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smrofl: OMG, that is actually too cute. I wish they would know how to use it properly :smrofl:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

That's hilarious. I think all dogs like TP, mine all do at least  Looks like he had a great time. What a cute expression on his face.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

That looks like MY BATHROOM! :smrofl:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

haha it could have been a lot worse!!


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

> haha it could have been a lot worse!![/B]


Indeed! It could have looked like this! :huh: 










This is what happens when a package of six rolls of toliet paper and shoes are left out around my little one. LOL This was a NITEMARE to clean up!! lol


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, I see that you have been inducted into the MTPC (Maltese Toilet Paper Club). Welcome!! LOL
Yes, BOTH my boys like toilet paper, paper towels, as a matter of fact, anything made of paper!! :smrofl: :smrofl: 
How can we get mad??

Marie & the (paper-loving) Boys


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG!! Too funny and soooo cute! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511730
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! :w00t:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511730
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That so looks like my house! When my girls get hold of TP, they shred it into teeny tiny pieces that stick (or seem to) to the floor and the rugs. DH says it looks like a stowstorm hits our bathroom when they have their fun. LOL


----------

